# Im a new Member



## posaunenchorhochstadtmem (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi together,

im member of Posaunenchor Hochstadt and we play classic choral music.
What do u think of this part of music? Tell me.






Thank you.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Not for me.

Martin


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I have to say that is remarkably inappropriate repertoire for this ensemble.
What else do you play?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> Im a new Member


Alright - no need to brag lol. 
Is that you with the great big tuba? (j/k)

Welcome to the forum. I'm not much of a brass listener, although I liked the slow stateliness of the brass sound. Perhaps the trombone (?) lead instrument stands out too forward. It's certainly music I could listen to during commercial shopping time.

Is this your own arrangement? If it is, it's rather cool


----------



## posaunenchorhochstadtmem (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

no this ensemble did not play this part of music. This is your complete ensemble inclusive wood instruments. What u hear are only about 8 musicians of us. We play above all classic things and christian church music.






Thank your for your response.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"Im a new Member."

That's the first step of the 12 Step Program. The remaining steps are as follows...

Bruckner, Mahler, Scriabin, Bartok, Enescu, Myaskovsky, Shostakovich, Ligeti, Berio, Penderecki, Schnittke.


----------

